# Left the 600, taking on the vert, CFL style



## Guzias1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Helloooo friends.

I started growing about 1 yr ago. Set myself up with a 600 cool hood for flower, along with cfls for veg... 

ohhhhhh boy has it been exciting! ups and downs and all arounds..

but due to the summer heat, things got too hot, too pricey for my budget :/

all in all, i dont need to grow much weed, I am still trying to learn the plant, along with different techniques on growing..

Im going to try and document all i can from late veg all the way to smoke report :]

I am currently running the following:

Veg: 18/6 mixed spectrum
3 - 13 watt cfls 
1 - 105 watt cfl
*Total : 144 watts*

Flower: 12/12 3200K (going to be perpetual)
2 - 105 watts cfls
*Total : 210 watts*

Strain: *Ron Burgundy Kush*

Medium:
7gal containers
60% Santa Cruz HyGro --- 40% Coco 
bottom 1.5 inches of bucket filled with perlite (drain holes stuff with coffee filters!)


I have always been fascinated by vertical grows. High electricity bills, along with the inspiration of whodat have pushed me to take the next big fun step . 




















Lets have a good season! hopefully we can get cooler weather around late flower :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just a few days into vert/transplant, i think my ladies are handling the training and new dirt ok. could look a bit healthier.. but we keepin on!
trained my plants a little more, tried to get the light a bit above the canopy.

a few pics for ya
brie and bacon, mmmmmmmmmmmm
mother plants in flower, along with a pk, 28 days 12/12
bud shot of the strain we focusing on this vert round.. 
gonna try and keep most of this journal on the vert. may throw in a bud pic every week or so.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 30, 2013)

mmm the brie and bacon does look nice!


----------



## Southerner (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck! A punishing summer can make even the most stout HID enthusiast reconsider their setup. The closeup looks nice and frosty.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh the brie/bacon was too good, gone too fast :] (first time trying that, got the idea from a good friend) Its a delicious combo!

Yes, yes on heat, i started off flower right around late october last year, never had a problem, actually i had to buy a heater because it was too cold! 
only a couple more months 

i had planned to go vertical with my 600.. but that is now on hold. I plan to get the most out of these cfls. really trying to shoot for an impressive gram/watt ratio. along with healthy girls.

thanks guys! im thinking of putting up a screen soon in my veg tent, just a few days into vert, and i lovee the canopy i am covering :]

btw, please judge, and criticize my setup as much as possible! I will do my best to take input into consideration, and use it.. 

I dont quite feel as lost as when i started, but still much to learn with this guy. 

AS of the moment, I plan on on switching to 12/12 at least 2 weeks from now.. (Past mid september)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

Why not get a 250 hps you'll have no heat issues because those cfls are burning just as hot as a 250 would. Plus you'll be able to pull a good 4oz a month if you need or like 6ish every two months. Cfls are disappointing in flower in my experience.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 31, 2013)

i got my first round under complete cfls going this time..

i cut off the 600 do to electricity, payments, and over kill on what i was doing..

i've thought about 1 small hps instead. 

im thinking once winter comes around, i might drop my 600 back in.. my 600 is adjustable from 50-100 % power, so if a ran a 300 watt hps, i would be in a much better heaven.. 

and also, although weight is a huge factor, its not my biggest concern. these buds are for pleasure, not for sale. or for quick process. 

im gonna do my best to impress ;]

thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 31, 2013)

I really smoke a lot so I tend to need a couple oz a month. But I think that 600 at half power will wok nicely. Is it to hot even at 50% with the 600 right now? Damn that's hot. I've never really flowered under cfl myself but some cats on here have and the bud quality is nice, just not a lot of weight. Good luck man.

Oh yeah I was admiring your cfl's, I had some 100 watters from the home depot that I turned into vert lights for vegging and they worked great. They would burn out so I would go buy a new light and take the new ballast out and put the old burned out ballast back in the box, take it back to the store and get my money back for it. I did that like 4 times. Cheers.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 31, 2013)

hahaa, nice idea on the light lol.

it is damn hot with the 600 right now, never below 82 during lights on, and hit 90s. and my room was just hot as hell. not comfortable

weather says its only going to get warmer this week as week. 

the 600 at 50% is much much cooler, i used to turn it down to 50% sometimes because of the heat, i think my room drops about 10FF when its at 50%


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 31, 2013)

haha, really!! i named this damn thread, cfl style :[

you guys are killing me

believe me, i would love to have that 600 going 

dangitt, now im really diggin apart my insides..


ok, im currently running a _horizontal_ flower with these cfls. 
i initially planned to cut those down early, but now i feel i must see what they can really push, ahhhh! i feel the cfl's are just slower with flower production as well :\

me thinks i gotta give them a chance, ahhh. jeez.

to the drawing board again..

hey, you know, appreciate it everyone.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't sweat it man, theirs only 11 posts here lol!! Shit you can keep going it's your grow. The cfls are slower, but if I were you I'd be yelling at myself for having a 600 and not using it constantly.. Besides who ever said you can go both? That way you don't have to change threads?


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 31, 2013)

op how many watts cfl are you running, if its 200 or more get the 300 hid back on.

300watts is 300watts im sure so in terms of elecy cost it should be the same. Dont sweat it man the first time i bought a 400w hps it meant i couldnt eat for nearly two weeks. I just sucked it up and watched the grass grow, by the end of it all i was eating steak!


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 31, 2013)

i planned on doing 210 total cfl watts in flower

90 more watts aint too bad i guess.

im currently running 354 total watts veg + flower

if i swapped in the 300 hps, and adjusted my veg tent, i think i can stay in the same ball park :] 

i likeeee.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 31, 2013)

yea boi!!!


----------



## its a hobby honey ! (Aug 31, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> *Dont sweat it man the first time i bought a 400w hps it meant i couldn't eat for nearly two weeks. I just sucked it up and watched the grass grow, by the end of it all i was eating steak! *


  That's funny sometimes you Do! have to just suck it up


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

any updates op or is is there more bitching to read??


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah it's been longer than a week, let's see those Plants


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 3, 2013)

lol, you guys want pictures everyday! i could totally do that(help me remember the ride), haha, but things wont change too much daily :] 

i last posted pictures on the 29th! dang, eager yess. 

the veggers are looking good, im seeing new green growth, looks like they only dealt with a few days. its fun watching them recover from a little cough :] 


i've decided to go the hps route. already noticed improvements on the electric bill due to the drop in power, so im stoked! 

so i got 210 in my flower room
144 in veg
total: 354

i want to make it similar in power
so i gots to go 300 ion flower
aaaaand convert veg to ~ 54 watts! 

i am using the big 105 watt cfl for veg, they are cute, but fuck, i feel 8-13 watt cfls would blow that huge light out of the water, so im going back to my small 13-watters. and my big 600 on 50% ya!

hopefully i can run no more than 365 total watts for light, and i'll be happy. 

now i need to get my flower room ready for the hps vert! my dreams come true!!!!!!!

i'll post pics of the ladies tonight. keep up the bickering old fellas


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 3, 2013)

365 watts

a watt a day, keeps my wallet okay :]


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 3, 2013)

So you're adding 1w everyday for the next year? That's new


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 3, 2013)

naa, im using a projected total of 365 watts. nothing new.. 

365 days = year = total watts


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 3, 2013)

So you're using 365w a day.. Not a watt a day


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 3, 2013)

ah, ok.. twas wrong


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

was just thinking you could save more money if you can place small plants in daylight indoors (in front of your sunniest window or move them about) this way you would only have to run your cfls for 12 hours or less a day depending on how much sunshine there getting. (sun is always the biggest light)

also the alternative to this is to place all plants under the hid and move veg plants out and under cfls for another 6 hours keeping them in veg. 


im only suggesting this as it seems every watt matters and weve all been there man.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> ah, ok.. twas wrong


I was yanking your dick man.. All good

The King has Spoken.. And I do that as well. Autos take alot of fuckin light man. Especially with HID...


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

i suggest you two stop your arguing or OP isnt going to be happy you get HIS thread CLOSED.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i suggest you two stop your arguing or OP isnt going to be happy you get HIS thread CLOSED.


Thank you for deleting those Sunni


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why delete my post when Fenian come after me? Makes sense. I gave the OP some helpful suggestion then get attacked and told on for dude starting trouble with me. Ok.


 anytime you responded to fenain your posts are deleted because its fuel to the fire darling , anytime you decided to say something directly or indirectly about fenain that he could bite back to is deleted as its considering argumentative so all posts that are involved or can be taking in fighting nature are deleted. move on , get over it and stop cluttering op`s thread because hes probably not enjoying you guys taking up so much of his space for utterbullshit

you dont get to DEFEND`and i say defend lightly because usually defending yourself is also attacking oplike you did if someone attacks you because defending yourself just gets them to attack you more and it goes on and on and on and than bam thread closed.


----------



## bmiller (Sep 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> anytime you responded to fenain your posts are deleted because its fuel to the fire darling , anytime you decided to say something directly or indirectly about fenain that he could bite back to is deleted as its considering argumentative so all posts that are involved or can be taking in fighting nature are deleted. move on , get over it and stop cluttering op`s thread because hes probably not enjoying you guys taking up so much of his space for utterbullshit
> 
> you dont get to DEFEND`and i say defend lightly because usually defending yourself is also attacking oplike you did if someone attacks you because defending yourself just gets them to attack you more and it goes on and on and on and than bam thread closed.


WOW Sunni, you are a real female here and I guess you are correct in your "Global Moderator". I'm not making fun of you nor anybody else...You are the WIFE/Referee of this web site! Sorry no pun intended!
I'm still trying to figure out the rules and, correct posting usage.
Thanks for keeping us straight, even thou I hate rules! I do agree w/you...I'd rather read about growing (That's why I'm here!) than read arguments! although a good debate about certain ways of growing should be tolerated. That's IMO. That being said...I truly appreciate this site and all I have learned just reading different threads/journal. Want to thank all who shares their wisdom, experiences and even their screw ups! Maybe one day I'll do a Journal and you're be there to help me Sunni!kiss-ass 
Thanks again!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 4, 2013)

HA HA HA... *sigh..

OP where the hell was that update last night man?


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ohhhh my. I missed a lot of nothing eh? 

Haha. My bad on the update. 

Friends took me out to an afro man show.. how could I resist? 

Plants are alive though! 

Ok. I promise. Pictures up in less than three hours. (Hopefully) 

It's still all veg.


----------



## valleygrowkid (Sep 4, 2013)

i dont know if youve thought about t5 lighting but i have used it through several summers and it works good for the first foot in the canopy. i got 5.5 ozs on two plants but i also implemented SCRoG


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Palmdale... Come back to me! Lol
That shit brings it back.. Afroman haha


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 4, 2013)

ok, so my computer is a POS, getting these pictures together was a pain, and im out the door again, but here ya gooo







rooted a clone off these mothers! :]


----------



## lamopa (Sep 4, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why not get a 250 hps you'll have no heat issues because those cfls are burning just as hot as a 250 would. Plus you'll be able to pull a good 4oz a month if you need or like 6ish every two months. Cfls are disappointing in flower in my experience.


LOL, sorry thenot I have to disagree! I have run only 150w HPS lights and they are MUCH hotter than CFL's. I can only imagine 250w's will be that much hotter.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 4, 2013)

lamopa said:


> LOL, sorry thenot I have to disagree! I have run only 150w HPS lights and they are MUCH hotter than CFL's. I can only imagine 250w's will be that much hotter.


Just let him have it dude.. We already went through this... This thread had like 100 posts before.


----------



## Canon (Sep 4, 2013)

about a 150w CFL total. 4 smaller ones over top and 2 droppers. (is what it is)


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 4, 2013)

OP are you doing the HPS bare bulb? So you can still do your vertical?


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Canon said:


> about a 150w CFL total. 4 smaller ones over top and 2 droppers. (is what it is)View attachment 2804919


that looks like less than an oz.. I bet the buds are fluffy too


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> was just thinking you could save more money if you can place small plants in daylight indoors (in front of your sunniest window or move them about) this way you would only have to run your cfls for 12 hours or less a day depending on how much sunshine there getting. (sun is always the biggest light)



although pinching pennies a an intention, the consistent labor of that could not be met. I need something a bit more laxed.. the sun light is soooo intense! 

when i first started out, i had a few cfls running for veg, so during natural daylight, i would like to throw my plants outside, its was like a super charge :]

i think im going to make it just fine now. saving about 50% in monthly electric is more than fine with me.


iiii also will be doing a bare bulb . the cab space i have to work with is my closet, inches: 68 x 36 x 65

fresh air enters through open closet door, and exhaust fan sends air down through closet floor to the underworld.. 

design ideas being worked up, any ideas shoot them over! sooon to be 12/12


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 5, 2013)

lamopa said:


> LOL, sorry thenot I have to disagree! I have run only 150w HPS lights and they are MUCH hotter than CFL's. I can only imagine 250w's will be that much hotter.


Is your light a self contained ballast? 

Because my 250 was a remote ballast which was not very hot at all. I could easily use a vent booster fan for cooling and the hot ballast set outside of the grow room. 

I know a lot of 250 hps come with a self contained ballast and I think all 150 hps's are in fact self contain ballast lighting units. Which means the ballast is contained in the reflector so you have the heat of the ballast and the heat of the bulb to control. 

So yes if you have a self contained lighting system it will not be cooler than a small group of cfls. Cheers.


----------



## Canon (Sep 6, 2013)

LOL... Well only showing part of the plant. Yield was a shade over 3 oz total. Strain, Dinafem Roadrunner Autoflower.

Was part of a auto contest by Kulong on this site.
Search "Cage Match".

EDIT; nugs were pretty tight.


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 16, 2013)

well, i got my flower room empty, preparing for vert, i used to have the walls lined with mylar, in my veg tent, ive noticed the reflective material seems to trick my ladies into growing not towards my light.. 

hoping to switch to 12/12 within one week, as for the health of my ladies, i really wish they were doing better :/


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 26, 2013)

gosh, ok, sooo, i think i dove into this a little wrong..


i transplanted my 1 gal smart pots, to huge pots.. wellll, air pots make a unique root structure.. not like plastic buckets, with roots hitting the walls...

wiogrfrewasfvnlf;jsenv;r

ive had ill issues with my ladies supposed to go into flower, they are not recovering, only seem to be fading away.. this make me maddddd

i do have babies in veg though, no air pots.. gonna start off this thread again, with the babies.. soooo, see ya around..


(ive spent soooooooo much time neglecting my babies, 2 jobs endless work, really just want to get somethang goinggggggg again. 

see yall verti


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll be around! Sorry to hear your having growing problems, but with two jobs Im not surprised... Most people are under the impression you just put plants in the dirt turn a light on then harvest two pounds. This takes time love and care.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 28, 2013)

Actually, you can just just put them in dirt and harvest two pounds. Don't even got to turn on a light. Just hide em good!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

God forbid you have to lug water out to gorilla grow, iv done it and its not fun at all plus your running more risk outside of your own home. Now if your in a med state thats a different story, back yard multipound plants all day long but you still have to be around to maintain them.
To do this well you need to be around is all Im saying/.


----------



## zman818 (Sep 30, 2013)

sry to hear about the plants, did you trim the plants like that ? im having lil trouble myself also , i guess 6mo veggin is lil long


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 2, 2013)

hey guys, thanks for the kind words. i ended ripping my ladies out of the dirt.. it was for the better.. the root structure was so uglyyyy.. had about one with a longgg stringy root, the other, did not have any new root growth.. 

i did this entirely wrong.. tried going from smart pots, to bigger pots.. roots in smart pots dont chase the edges, thats what makes them soo awesome alone! 

but i didnt want to eventually end up watering my ladies twice a day towards the end, so i attempted to go bigger.. well. ya, next one is on its way!!



ill try and get some pics up of the current girls in this run. 

i got a few ladies in veg:
1- purple kush
2- Ron Burgundy Kush
1- XJ-13

my two rbk look like they gonna be my babies going for this round again, so things should be fairly similar, just better homes! so far i have 4 tops on each of the plants. Main lined ish :]

still busy as hell, im trying to fit in enough love and time for my girls.. take care all!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Oct 3, 2013)

Fuck. That!

Quit both your Jobs and Grow for a Living!


Sorry for you man but listen here... It's really NOT that time consuming.. Especially in Soil... Keep the lights far enough away to where it doesn't toast the plants if you didn't check on it for 6 hours... Keep the light on 24/7 so you don't have to worry if the timer went off or not... Feed/water every other day and Boom!.... Harvest.

Growing is probably the easiest thing to do... It's just those who want to exceed their expectations that get overwhelmed.


Take care


----------



## max420thc (Oct 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> well, i got my flower room empty, preparing for vert, i used to have the walls lined with mylar, in my veg tent, ive noticed the reflective material seems to trick my ladies into growing not towards my light..
> 
> hoping to switch to 12/12 within one week, as for the health of my ladies, i really wish they were doing better :/


I would not switch them until they are in perfect..PERFECT health.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 3, 2013)

If i were growing in a closet around 3 ft by 5 ft by 6 ft.The room would be lined with ORCA film.This is not the same as as mylar or panda film..Forget about it. its not even in the same class.Orca paper has a higher reflective rating and diffuses the light better than even german dimple aluminum.
The next thing i would look for (normally i do not like sealed hoods)but id duct one in to evacuate the heat from the closet.
Most probably id be looking for a duct run either in the attic or in the crawl space and run a cooling run to the closet.(id just Y of a existing duct run)If i had a crawl space i might just think about taking cooler air from the crawl and forcing high volumes of it through the closet and out into the attic,I wouldnt do any type of stadium grow in such a small space.Why? Because the way the bulb takes up floor space underneath it.You would want to utilize as much floor space as possible in such a small grow.
The logic behind vert grows is understandable the bulb gives off light in all directions.But with a hood you take the other three directions focus and magnify them in one direction creating a more intense focused effect.
If you were to use a HID light .The light and ballast will need 3.4 BTU per watt.So a 100 watt light will need 340 Btuh.One ton of cooling is 12000 btuh at 400 cfm of air movement.Each 100 cfm will hold 3000 btuh.
A six inch duct split off from someplace else in the house .not hard and only cost a few bucks. will hold 60 to around 80 CFM of air.Or 1800 Btuh to 2400 Btuh. Or enough to cool 400 to 600 watts of usage in a confined 3x6x6 area. and a complete room air change over ever min and a half.
Id force the air from the bottom even if i had to run the air vent from the ceiling all the way to the floor and have a vent tube leading the the attic forcing the hot air up and out through positive pressure.
The holes in the ceiling and floor can always be patched latter.
Without me having complete specifics for heat loads and calculations this should give you some general idea.This may make your house A/C run longer as some capacity is being stolen from it and you will want the fan on the furnace/ac set to run all the time.Do not add a inline fan in the closet but allow the pressure from the air coming in to pressurize the area and force the air out of it..
If you were to have a basement or crawl space the air will be cooler coming from them but it may be a bit humid.Check the temps if you can force enough into the space and force again the heat up and out the ceiling through positive pressure you can cool the area with it also
I hope some of these ideas will help folks..good luck.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 3, 2013)

dayumm max, thanks for the loads of info..

i never made the switch, i ripped them, out, i have learned not to waste time putting ugly plants into flower.. with my small setup.. things need to be good before the next level :] 

i will not be doing stadium, or horizontal . i started off horizontal. i thought i did pretty decent towards my last runs.. but the energy bills have been too steep. 

I have found the reflective walls in vertical to be counter productive, and tricky to my solar panels.. i want my blades to focus on the direct light, rather than faint light off the back walls.. 

heat issues only hurt during the summer. I have studied air flow, and have a sense of what needs to happen to get the most at of the least.. 

my cool dry air comes from my room, into my closet... humidity is rather high below my room. so i use that as my exhaust.. 

the weather is now getting chillier.. temps are no longer an issue!! :] 

now the goal is to get my babies beefed up so they can move into the vert setupppppppppppppppppppppp.

i was thinking of just doin the 2 burgs.. but with what i got, i think i'll be throwing 4 plants in come flower.. each plant gonna be a little different in training.. so far i have 4 plants, with all totaling 11 main branches.. 

the choices the choices..

feniannn, i used to do 24/7... but along with that, i wanted to save energy. and also, i feel my plants do better with the rest.. i like watching them go to sleep, and wake up energized :] 

i dont even clone in 24/7 any more.. straight 18/6 for everything not in flower. 

ive had to down size. and that has been the rough part.. usually people want to go bigger  i sure dooo. but i like where i am living..


fenian.. quit jobs, ha!! growing weed dont give me that emergency medical coverage :/ 

shoot, i cant believe how important that is now... 

i have a grip load of time consuming things to take care of. my sleep schedule is fucked.. 

i havent got laid in .....................................................................


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Oct 3, 2013)

Have you looked into autos? No cloning. 24/7 light. Harvest in 8 weeks from seed.

You don't have to have multiple places to put plants, you can randomly put new seeds in and have a perpectual every 2 weeks.

And in soil, takes alot less looking out for than in hydro. Shit you don't even need to fertilize!! Yeah they won't like it, but water till harvest has been done by me... No complaints, I harvested bud didn't I?

I can't help with the Getting Laid part..... Maybe try Craigslist?


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 3, 2013)

haha. i do appreciate the art of cloning, vegging, and flowering.. i dont like trimming too much though :] 

autos sound nice. but i like my strains i got going. none of the strains are from clubs, or sellers, they were all passed to me by different friends. 

i treasure them :]

i do like the soil route.. ive been doing it the whole time :] ... if it was my job, i'd go hydro..

i just had really stupid issues with the last transplant.. 

waitt, wtf???? did you say autos for 24/7?? no dark?

wtf is that.. heheheee

anddd. as for getting laid. there was a time when i went out.. but with all the shit on the plate, i dont see myself going out much for at least a couple months... 

craigslist hahahaaaa. 

seriously 24/7 no dark? i dont get.. 

what part of the world has sun 24/7???


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Oct 3, 2013)

No Transplanting either!!!

Seriously... Give this a Read: http://www.autoflowering-cannabis.com/complete-autoflowering-plant-grow-guide.html


Yes, I know many people who get Ass off craigslist


----------

